# Biloxi/Ocean Springs fishing



## Blackpearl (Feb 9, 2012)

Just moved to Ocean Springs a month ago. I've heard a lot of talk about the barrier islands.


----------



## bayou_blues (May 22, 2014)

seems like that's all anyone talks about around here. that or bass fishing in the rivers which i have no interest in. i am determined to find the fish around here without having to go to the islands.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Sight fishing or just blind gear chunking? Blind casting works in Davis, fort bayou, back bay, graveline, Katrina reef with bait. Crab pots behind deer island for triple tail. 
Not much site fishing in close but have seen mouth of Davis Bayou really clear in the winter.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Fly fish or Bait?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

im in Bay St Louis

site fish in the Bay and off the Jordan River


----------



## bayou_blues (May 22, 2014)

I've been using artificials (mostly gulp) and that seemed to have a half decent effect in the fall. Tried fiddler crabs on a 1/0 circle hook this last weekend and I think that might be my new favorite rig. WAY more durable than shrimp and the hardheads don't seem to be so into the fiddlers. Small pinfish seem to work well but everything has been going after them especially the jerks with whiskers.


----------



## moellerb (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been sight fishing in the Ocean Springs / Gautier area for the past couple years with some success. Yes, the water is rarely clear, but you can find redfish backing or at least making wakes if you are in the right spots on the right tide with the right water temperature. Graveline is a good place to start. It can be awesome for sight fishing in the fall. I've never had much luck in Davis.


----------



## flounda (Aug 21, 2014)

I fish Davis all the time. Sight fishing is hard unless you are after tailing reds. I use live bait primarily right now because bait is so thick in there it is hard to compete with artificials. Most of the time top waters and jigs work fine. Fish the banks, the islands and the cuts on the south side. Plenty of reds there but it is shallow. specks should be showing up in better numbers soon.


----------

